# October 25 Buck



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

Headed into my stand around 1645 to find 6 does already eating in the cut corn. I sat back and watched them and they eventually meandered off. Climbed my stand and immediately saw a rack standing out in the grass. He did not spook and did not seem to notice me. Amazing luck on my part. I continued to watch when another buck stood up. Appeared to be a shooter but he was about 70 yards away. He went towards the other buck and they banged antlers a few times but nothing major. They continued this for about 15 minutes and then they started to walk in the opposite direction. I hit my doe bleat a few times and they stopped, looking in my direction. They then turned and started back my way. Meanwhile, a small buck was working my way and I had 5 does behind me. The bigger of the two bucks was trailing and then all of the sudden the first buck came over the hill at 25 yards. I wanted the trailing buck. He finally came into range but I could not drawl on him. He finally put his head down giving me a chance. I drew but the he turned straight away. I held for what seemed like an eternity but he finally gave me a shot and I hit the release. It appeared to be a good hit hit I backed out for 30 minutes. He was piled up about 50 yards away. This was my first night in the stand but I have been glassing deer with my daughter for a few weeks. I have seen this buck two other times and just got lucky tonight. The shot he gave me was about 15 yards. Sorry for the bad photo.


----------



## tomfoolery (May 20, 2010)

congrats. Nice deer. Sometimes it's better to be lucky than good.


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

nice one


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck and story!

Looks like he has a 2x4 growing out of his head


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Really nice wide buck. Congratulations.


----------



## RibSplitter44 (Nov 28, 2012)

Great buck...congrats


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Great ten point!


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Great deer. Congrats!


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on a real nice 10 pt bow kill. he's a nice buck.
sherman


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

What was the spread? Looks to be 19-20 inches? That's a wall hanger!


----------



## Wildlife (Dec 12, 2010)

Congratulations! He's a hanger! Nice harvest and story!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Congratulations !!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Great deer!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice buck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Congrats on a nice buck and thanks for the well written chain of events.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Great buck and solid kill!


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2007)

Great Buck. I really like the symmetry.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

He was just shy of 20" wide. He is at the taxidermist.


----------

